# Dependable broadheads



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

This will be my first year bow hunting and I'm really geared up and ready to shoot a deer with one of my bows! I've been practicing a minimum of 30 minutes a day and shooting all the way up to two or three hours a day when I lose track of time... My shots are getting better, especially from shooting from the shelf with no sites, and my form is getting much more consisitant and my muscles are toning nicely and I'm confident that I can take the big buck down if I can find him this year. Now, for the road bump... I need broadheads. Good ones that won't chew a hole in my wallet, nothing top of the line, but nothing that'll break if I catch a rib because they're so darn cheap. Most of my shots will be in REALLY tight cover, within 15 yards, maybe 20 max. Most shot oportunities will be within 10 yards, though. I don't know if those extreme close ranges will matter in broadhead choice or not but maybe?

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

most people wont agree with me, but what i have found is that each broadhead i have tried dose what it is supposed too. never lost a hog with either of them so i say go with wich one looks the coolest to you. (i am talking about cut on contacts.)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Bear razor heads I've killed over a 150 deer with no failures, learn how to sharpen them. Simple reliable and easy to resharpen some of mine have been through several deer


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Cut on contact.

I too shot razorheads for a long time. Have since switched to magnus stingers for the extra degree of tunability.

Id stay away from chisel points and especially mechanicals.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Take a look at the link in my sig. Take a look at the tests. You should be able to find a broadhead you like that passed the test.


----------



## whitetailhunter2770 (Feb 20, 2007)

You can never go wrong with Muzzys or Nap Thunder heads.

Both are proven and won't empty your wallet.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Muzzy - hands down!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I've heard TONS of great things about Muzzy's, I think I may try them out this year and if I don't like them I can get some different broadheads in early October with a little b-day $. The thing I love most is that they're only about $15 for a 3 pack at Wally World :lol:


----------

